# Time Life Good Cook Series - Richard Oleny



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Recently I have had an interest in working with classic pates, terriens, pate en croute etc. After some of the usual internet research I found that the Time Life Good Cook Series "Pates and Terrines" comes highly recommended. I was able to purchase it for a reasonable price off ebay and when I received it was completely blown away. This prompted me to look into the other editions (28 in all) and I purchased the entire set off.

What baffles me is how I ever missed this series in my cooking career. The books are magnificent and I knew nothing of the main force behind the series Richard Oleny. Turns out he was a culinary tour de force American who lived in Paris. He had an extensive knowledge of classical French cooking techniques which is apparent when you review the books. It was also interesting to learn that he was a mentor/inspiration to Alice Waters and other famous chefs through out the years.

These books are out of print but if you are able to purchase them I think they are outstanding. They even come with two cloth ribbon bookmarks that are part of each book to keep your place. The photography is excellent. Does anyone else have these in their cooking library?





  








$T2eC16RHJGMFFo3(,N54BSEHVNU-SQ~~60_57.JPG




__
nicko


__
Nov 8, 2013












  








$T2eC16d,!ygE9s7HKKrUBSEHV,U((!~~60_57.JPG




__
nicko


__
Nov 8, 2013


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The one I've seen, Pates and Terrines, is really informative.  A lot of "bang for the buck".  I paid $3 + $4 shipping.  But that's the only one I've ever pursued buying.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

delete delete delete


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

To date I've simplified my pate.  60-70% lean boston butt

                                     30-40% fat back

A spoonfull of lard, some extract of pigs feet for aspic, and the usual herbs and spices.  The meat marinated in those seasonings, cognac and white wine the day before.  Either Jack or Wild Turkey can be substituted for cognac should you wanna' crow!  8)

And don't forget to line the terrine with fat back.

Should any vegetables be included, then they need to be precooked in order to bring out their best flavor, especially onions which should be carmelized for around three hours beforehand (and their volume will reduce bigtime).

For a 100% liver-free pork pate, it's place into a 160F water bath into a preheated 300F oven.  The terrine is removed with the meat's temperature reaches 155F around 1.5 to 2.5 hours later, depending on the level where the terrine has been placed (top, middle or bottom).


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@kokopuffs of course you can mention it here but I would recommend posting it in the trading post which is what that forum is designed for.

@BrianShaw The pates and terrines book is exceptional. Last night I received 24 of the 28 set and went through them. All of them are excellent but some stand out more than others. Along with the pates and terrines I think the eggs and cheese book is excellent, the fish book and the candy book are also excellent. I will keep posting as I make my way through them.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I really like my Time-Life foods of the world, France, Vienna, Germany, Spain and lots of other countries.  Those books,  they're a real adventure for us foodies.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was looking for those but did not have as easy of a time finding them for sale online.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Amazon, ebay....


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8kmz2h0t26_b

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/time-life-the-good-cook


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I definitely do not have room for them on my boat, but for those seeking an easy way to search thousands of used book stores at one (Internet) sitting, try either Alibris or Abebooks.  There are several other used book sites, but I have found those two to be extremely comprehensive.  Prices as set by the individual bookshops, depending on demand and condition, can get fairly low in price.  Amazon also can act as a search site, and some offerings are as low in price as one cent per volume plus shipping!

Happy Reading!

Galley Swiller


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

You have to be a little careful ordering the Foods of the World books sight unseen. The pretty pictures and background info were in the hardbound book but a lot of the actual recipes were in a separate, spiral bound, paperback companion volume. You want to make sure you get both parts of each volume.


----------



## jaidyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! I so need to get them!!
Nicko, how much were they all up?


----------

